# Was taugen Mac-Neil parts?



## hanneStreet (14. Februar 2006)

hi..... ich hab mal ne kleine frage. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich seit knapp 2 monaten erst fahre und jetzt versuche möglichst leichte, stabile und qualitative parts zu bekommen. Nen lenker von flybikes, cielencki pedalen hab ich schon. wollte jetzt mal gucken ob ich mir noch n paar teile von Mac-Neil zulege und da keiner in meiner umgebung Mac-Neil fährt dachte ich ich frag mal hier ob die teile was taugen. 

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## sidekicker (14. Februar 2006)

hab insgesamten noch nix schlechtes gehört/gesehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanneStreet (14. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal so bei parano geguckt und von den preisen sind die teile doch schon ziemlich hoch angesiedelt. ich find den style irgendwie geil und bei den gewichten stehen die flybikes oder demolition in nichts nach!
ALISTAIR WHITTON -> my favorite


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Februar 2006)

alistair fährt auch für Shadow Conspiracy  
haben auch gute parts....


----------



## j.e.t. (14. Februar 2006)

benny k. fährt mac neil


----------



## AerO (14. Februar 2006)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal so bei parano geguckt und von den preisen sind die teile doch schon ziemlich hoch angesiedelt. ich find den style irgendwie geil und bei den gewichten stehen die flybikes oder demolition in nichts nach!
> ALISTAIR WHITTON -> my favorite



demolition in einem satz mit fly und macneil zu nennen ist nicht gut.


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. Februar 2006)

und wenn wirs schon von pros haben, dann sitzt gary young noch bei mac neil im boot nicht zu vergessen...aber die rahmen gefallen mir persönlich nicht so.
und gleich zum nächsten profi: ian schwartz war mal für fly unterwegs, grund genug, sein eigenes rad mit fly auszustatten, nun mal ehrlich und sind die pros noch so toll, jede marke hat pros und das heißt ja wohl nicht das sie dadurch gut sein muss...
ian schwartz is ja auch gewechselt haha..


----------



## DA TOM (14. Februar 2006)

viele jungs die von countrybikes gesponsort werden fahren mc neal, und ich hab noch von keinem klagen gehört


----------



## hanneStreet (15. Februar 2006)

Ich denk mal ich hol mir das vordere laufrad und n lightsprocket mit 30t und die I.D.- fork soll auch ganz geil sein -> www.macneilbmx.com!


----------



## Flatpro (15. Februar 2006)

macht doch alle was ihr wollt und macht eure eigenen erfahrungen, insgeheim wollt ihr doch einfach nur euer gewissen beruhigen, dass ihr euer geld nicht für quatsch ausgegeben habt. bildet euch mal eure eigener meinung und schaltet mal euren kopf ein, was christopher sagte , dass jede firma n pro team hat zb meine ich unter anderem.


----------



## PIMP (15. Februar 2006)

die haben die i.d zurzeit die leichteste gabel aufem markt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanneStreet (15. Februar 2006)

ich hab nicht einmal gesagt, dass ich mac-neil nur wegen whitton geil find. bin nur durch ihn auf die marke gestoßen! wäre mir im prinzip auch egal, wenn er nich für mac-neil fahren würde.


----------



## amok1 (17. Februar 2006)

Mit Leichtbau hamses ja scho, wie ma am neuen gebohrten Light Bar sieht.


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2006)

Fahre Rahmen, Lenker und Pegs von Macneil und kann alles empfehlen.
Vom Lite Kettenblatt ist abzuraten, wenn du gerne uncoole Sprocketaktionen machst, bei den Rahmen sind die Hinterbauten recht lang, ausgenommen der neue Young Rahmen. Nichtsdestotrotz eine sehr gute Company.


----------



## trialer1 (25. Februar 2006)

also ich fahr nen mac neil miron und ein kumpel von mir auch.. bis jez hält alles :d hoffe mal das bleibt so. ansonstne hab ich leider noch keine erfahrung mit mac neil..


----------



## NeuSSer (25. Februar 2006)

ich hab den macneil ruben  und der hält und hält und hält...


----------



## RISE (25. Februar 2006)

PIMP schrieb:
			
		

> die haben die i.d zurzeit die leichteste gabel aufem markt!



Ja, fast... Odyssey butted Race Fork wiegt 1000g, ebenso die Sputnic. Die neue S&M Pitchfork XLT soll auf ein ähnliches Gewicht kommen, aber ich würde trotzdem Odyssey oder Macneil bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanneStreet (27. Februar 2006)

also hab jetzt die i.d. vorne drin und das laufrad und ich muss sagen mit dem mosca noch kann dat garnich besser gehn


----------



## evil_rider (27. Februar 2006)

die odyssey wiegt 1046g


----------



## kater (27. Februar 2006)

Odyssey ist schwerer als die Macneil ID.


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2006)

Sorry, mein Fehler!


----------

